# Salt fork question



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Was just curious about the artifical reef at salt fork. Had read about it, but never did find out for sure where its at. Anybody know anything about it? How long its been there, what it is exactly, ect.
Any info would be great.

Thanks

HB:G


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Artificial reef? Not sure what you'r reeferring to. They dump thousands of pine trees in every year, is that it? If so, you can get a map of the drop points at the park office I think.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's a link to the updated pine tree drop location.........

http://saltforkmarinas.com/pfd/sflakepinemap.pdf


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

A basic search on google with "salt fork" and "artifical reef" will bring it up.
Nobody seems to know what it is. It says its in the north embayment, or along the north bank, but Lord theres a whole lotta north on that lake!

HB:G
P.S thanks for the map of the tree drops


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone been catching crappies yet at Saltfork... Heading to Buckeye and Saltfork late this week.


----------



## smit2345 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fished Salt Fork Sat. for crappie. Caught 1 crappie, 1 bass , and 1 bluegill. water temp. was 48.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

there are no fish at suck fork at least when i am there


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

There are plenty of fish there, you just gotta find the wood


----------

